# Mitsubishi l200 private insurance?



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

I know there are people on here with these vehicles, they are classed as commercial vehicles / vans.


When trying to insure one, the only way seems to be via a van policy which is around £4000

Do any companies cover them if purchased privately for private use with sensible insurance quotes?

I fancy one as a tow car, plus be good for the winter...


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

FWIW, on a commercial policy I was quoted £600, and I'm 19 with 2 year's NCB.

S


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

Sure there's lots of companies who insure l200s. I'm with gladiator and mine was about £300 fc


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

Gladiator got me a quote of £7,100.

More than the vehicle.

Fe-Nom-Icle.

I have 2 accidents in 3 years and 1 SP30. I can go insure a BMW m5 for less than that.


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

Two accidents in 3 years won't help the price whoever you go with


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

No,

It doesn't help at all, I can get a VW Passat 2.0 140BHP DSG Sport estate which'll pull what i want, But be useless in the snow. That insured is around £900.

Insurance is stupid. As i've said here before.

Grah scratch the L200 off the list i guess then


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes l200s are fantastic in the snow. I moved out to the sticks in sunny aberdeenshire about 2 years ago and had to abandon the jag on the way to work. Hence I bout an l200 as a second motor, godsend when the snows deep. I only use it in the snow are for skip runs so begrudge the insuranse payment but what can you do.


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

At the moment, God knows.

I have a motorbike, And am going from a company car to a private car with job change.

No problem, I'm earning enough to pay the insurance. However i will not pay more than £1500 as that's what i paid when i first started driving, 5 years ago... With no experience.

Now i'm older, More experienced (400k miles or thereabouts in 5 years), And it's going to cost me MORE?!?!?

Just don't understand it.


----------



## marchy (Oct 28, 2009)

Try NFU thats who I insure mine with looked everywhere they were the cheapest.


----------



## OutLore (Jan 19, 2007)

marchy said:


> Try NFU thats who I insure mine with looked everywhere they were the cheapest.


I agree - they insured my LR for less than 50% of what everyone else quoted. (Although, I was about 27 at the time, but with points and accidents)


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

You should only really have a van/commercial vehicle policy if you are self employed and using it for business or a company (ie partnership of limited). The reason being is that the use under the policy is the carriage of goods / SDP.

If you are not self employed and buy a van just for SDP use only (or SDP + commuting), you need to insure it under a private car policy. This can be done, but not every insurer will cover it, so you have a restricted market.

I can't speak for the comparison sites and the like as i have given up even trying to understand some of what they come up with, but you'd probably be best off getting on the phone to a broker who will know what you need to do and will make sure you get the right cover under a private car policy.


----------

